# Snail keepers roll call!



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

I have:
Mystery snails
Ramshorn
MTS
Florida apple snails
pond/bladder snails 
Columbian Ramshorn snails


----------



## TraceyW (Apr 3, 2012)

Apple snails (Pomacea diffusa) aka Mystery Snails - ivory, purple and purple-striped
Red Ramshorns
Malaysian Trumpet Snails
Assassin Snails


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Assassin snails are amazing to watch they bury themselves and wait for a snail to pass by and boom they emerge from the depths, 

I also have thorn nerites
Zebra nerites
Batik nerite
Wide line zebra nerite
Tire track nerites
Olive spot nerites
And white spot tylo snails.
Haha there just all so amazingly colored


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

TraceyW - Can we see pictures of your purple and purple stripe?


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ramshorns- mini, pink, yellow and 2 black ones
apple snails coming from a raok from peachii (ivory, purple)
Malaysian trumpet snails
A tank full of assasins and pond snails


----------



## jagerlite (Dec 14, 2011)

Mts, assassins, pond, rabbit, nerites, and ramshorns


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

I know there are more!!!!


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

more snails or more snail keepers? lol


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

Pomacea diffusa
Olive Nerite
Zebra Nerite
Red Ramshorn
Malaysian Trumpet Snails

and the only one I wish I didn't have, pond snails. I'm not a fan of them. The least attractive of the "pest" snails in my opinion.


----------



## Rock Island (May 29, 2013)

Golden apple
Ramshorn
Malaysian Trumpet
Japanese Trapdoor


----------



## IDaCookieMonsta (Jul 21, 2013)

Assassin snails!
And some pond snail

But the pond snail population is slowly decreasing


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

Zebra Nerite
MTS
Pink Ramshorn
Pond snails

Wish I had a space for a yellow rabbit tylo snail, so cute!


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Aug 22, 2013)

I have two Mystery snails and two very frisky assassin snails. Although my favorite Mystery seems to have gone missing... No sign of body nor shell...


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Ramshorn. at least a dozen. (used to have pinks and blues, now its just all brown/red)

Spixi x 2 (my fav)


----------



## kimboden (Feb 22, 2013)

I have canna or apple snails
Colombian giant ramshorns
Assassin snails
Mystery snails all different colors
Tiger nerite
Olive nerite
MTS
Orange poso snails
Red ramshorn
Pond snails
Here is a photo of my golden canna/apple snail








Kim


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

kimboden said:


> I have canna or apple snails
> Colombian giant ramshorns
> Assassin snails
> Mystery snails all different colors
> ...


how old is the canna?


----------



## liljaime (Aug 25, 2013)

yellow rabbit snails!! and white spot rabbit snails!!


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Pond
Trumpet
Rams
Horned nerites
Assassins
Limpets

Maybe more...


----------



## BillV (Aug 27, 2011)

I just got 4 Zebra and 2 Tracked nerites for my 20L


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

I love my snails!! I have them in every tank in the house.

Orange poso tylo/rabbit snail
mini yellow rabbit snail
assassin snails
Pink ramshorn
blue ramshorn
brown ramshorn
red ramshorn
Pond snails
bladder snails
limpets
zebra nerites
Light footed fushia purple mystery snails
Dark footed dark purple mystery snails


Have tons of mystery snail babies of both colors and a tank full of breeding assassins. Pink and Blue ramshorns are new so they are still growing and just starting the lay eggs but I love them.

Ernie the orange poso is awesome, except he eats plants sometimes so the rabbits have their own tanks.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Horned nerites
Apple snails


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

peachii I think you have a blue mystery snail!


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Just started breeding Blue rams horns exclusively

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

nyxkitten said:


> peachii I think you have a blue mystery snail!



I did have one out of the dark purple footed ones. I also have several Ivory from the batch of light footed purple ones. Waiting on the newest dark purple babies to grow to see what colors hatched.


----------



## Fishbowling (Jan 7, 2013)

Just a nerite and a bunch of pond snails. And I do mean a bunch. My two running 10s, my 2.5 and 20L all have them. They're as happy as they can be, except in the 20...I think my two GBRs find them tasty. Or at least, someone in there does.


----------



## kimboden (Feb 22, 2013)

Kat12 said:


> how old is the canna?


Born beginning of the spring. Its just a baby and they have just started laying eggs.

Kim now Free


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Aug 22, 2013)

I found my fave mystery snail, though I have no idea where it had been hiding... An yesterday after work I picked up four small brown ramshorn snails. I am hopin at least one survives the assassin snails so I can telocate it to my Who tank once it's done cycling.


----------



## wildroseofky (Mar 5, 2013)

I have

Mystery snails (Diffusia)
Ramshorns
Malaysian Trumpet snails

I want Nerites.


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

Just got some horned nerites, very cute and cool looking. A bit worried as they seem to be in their shell not moving much for the past two days.


----------



## Clarkkoi (Oct 7, 2013)

I have:

Mystery x4 (Yellow, White, and two with stripes)
Tiretrack Nerite x2
Zebra Nerite x2
Horned Nerite x2
Black Racer Nerite
Yellow Tylo x5
And Pond Snails xinfestation 

So far the tylos behave if I bribe them with red bell peppers


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I have snails! 

Brown and red ramshorns (I'd love to get blue ones)
Malaysian trumpet snails
Mystery snails (ivory, blue, purple, striped purple)
A small amount of pond snails (the white clouds keep eating them)


----------



## Elli (Sep 7, 2013)

Mystery snails
Florida apple snail babies
Pond snails
Bladder snails

The pest snails have found a happy home. My hubby and MIL both have lots of houseplants growing in water-filled pots (they have green thumbs and can get _anything _to grow massively with just a bit of water and some encouragement), so every time I find a pond or bladder snail it gets to go into one of the plant pots. So far it's working great! I peek in and can see the snails growing huge and eating well, the plants are thriving (which won me lots of brownie points with mom), and I don't have them in the tanks.


----------



## AHGoodwin (Aug 21, 2013)

Various colored mystery and ramshorns.


----------



## chrissyinbloom (Mar 4, 2013)

Snail lover here! I have apple/mystery snails and just found a bladder snail yesterday. Hoping to find some MTS soon.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I am starting to love my snails more, I have a Diatom/brown stuff outbreak, I ploppled a sad lonely Mystery snail ( no idea where the 2nd went, I assume walk a bout.) He took off cruising the walls and the plants, I just saw a shrimp catching a ride. I haven't seen him/she this active since I got him/her! I had algae and then once that was gone, switched them to algae tabs. REALLY likes the DIATOMS!


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

It all started with Malaysian Trumpet Snails that hitchhiked with plants for me.. then Ramshorns, Pond snails, and lastly Assassin snails which I bought.


----------



## OSagent23 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have MTS a ton of them. I love these little guys
I also have nerite snails. Regular and horned.


----------



## auban (Jun 23, 2012)

i keep the infamous chia snail. 
chia snail is always dressed to perfection. 

no matter the occasion, it always knows it will look FABULOUS!


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Is this a real thing? How did this happen? 



auban said:


> i keep the infamous chia snail.
> chia snail is always dressed to perfection.
> 
> no matter the occasion, it always knows it will look FABULOUS!


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I've got an infestation of Ramshorn snails and some pond snails that I would like to get under control. I've also got Nerites and just recently got 3 Assassins. I LOVE the Assassin snails!!


----------



## auban (Jun 23, 2012)

Oceangirl said:


> Is this a real thing? How did this happen?


yes, it is a real thing lol


i had a tank that was blasted with way too much CO2 for quite a while. eventually, i converted it into a shrimp and algae tank. instead of plants, i grew nothing but various kinds of clado and hair algae. it seems that the pitted surface of the snails(a result of too much CO2) allowed the algae to grow on them.












edit: okay, so i did grow some hornwort for other tanks, but it was mostly an algae tank.


----------



## stsalerno (Feb 25, 2011)

MTS & several types of nerites.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

I love your chia snail, auban! Very cool.  I have a couple tiny ramshorns that are aspiring to that, but they have a long way to go. I should show them that picture... but they may get depressed and give up.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

What kind of snail is this?



auban said:


> i keep the infamous chia snail.
> chia snail is always dressed to perfection.
> 
> no matter the occasion, it always knows it will look FABULOUS!


----------



## auban (Jun 23, 2012)

Kat12 said:


> What kind of snail is this?


ramshorn


----------



## gSTiTcH (Feb 21, 2013)

Apples Snails (Mystery Snails in Ivory and Purple)
Ramshorns (by the bucket)
Some sort of pond snail...I think.


----------



## retrocity (Apr 18, 2011)

How long does it normally take for an assassin snail egg to hatch? 

I am asking because I have none in any of my tanks, yet discovered one in my 2 gallon shrimp tank today. Not too big, probably about 1/8' or so. I haven't added anything to the tank since the beginning of July (an anubias nana petite). Didn't notice any eggs on it, but could've been on the tiny piece of driftwood it came anchored to.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

retrocity said:


> How long does it normally take for an assassin snail egg to hatch?
> 
> I am asking because I have none in any of my tanks, yet discovered one in my 2 gallon shrimp tank today. Not too big, probably about 1/8' or so. I haven't added anything to the tank since the beginning of July (an anubias nana petite). Didn't notice any eggs on it, but could've been on the tiny piece of driftwood it came anchored to.



Hatching takes a few weeks, and it is fully six months before the juveniles are big enough (around 8 mm) to be seen actively hunting at the surface.

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_6/volume_6_4/clea.html


----------



## shadetreeme (Sep 8, 2010)

OK.... I just started messin with snails, and love them!
Here are a few of my favorites:


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

beautiful colors!



shadetreeme said:


> OK.... I just started messin with snails, and love them!
> Here are a few of my favorites:


----------



## auban (Jun 23, 2012)

shadetreeme, i have to admit, those are some gorgeous snails!

and im not even a snail fan.
you may change my mind.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2014)

I put a nerite snail in my NPT. He was with me about a week and then he was gone. This was about 7 weeks ago. Today (coincidently Easter) he appeared in the front of the tank. I swear he has not been around for all those weeks. I did find his shell in the back of the tank but assumed he was dead. I had had another nerite who did die becuase his shell finally disinetgrated and the tank was new with not much in there to eat. Does any one know if nerites close up for that long?


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

I have Malaysian trumpet snails (too many to count)

Nerite snails (3)

and a few pond snails

And really like them all


----------



## kozlany (Feb 25, 2009)

Snails are neat. I have the usual ramshorns and MTS. Couple of nerites that I almost never see. Just when I'm about to write them off they slide to the front of the tank.

I also have some sort of radix which I don't see mentioned much. Most are pearly white with donkey ears instead of long threadlike feelers.


----------

